# Sting Ray Casserole



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 lb sting ray wings cut into 1/2 inch pieces
1 cup sliced mushrooms
3 celert stalks diced
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1/2 cracker crumbs
6 tblsp butter
2 cups milk
4 tblsp grated cheddar cheese
4 tblsp flour
1/8 tsp basil
1/2 tso salt
1/4 black pepper
1 pinch nutmeg

Melt 2 tblsp of the butter in a saucepan. add mushrooms, celery, onion, green pepper and basil. Saute for 10 mins or until celery is tender.While mushrooms are sauteing, make a sauce by melting 4 tblsp of butter in the top of a double boiler. Stirring constantly, gradually add the flour. Add salt, pepper, and nutmeg. Slowly pour in milk. Cook and stir for about 6 mins until sauce is thick and smooth. Add stingray to mushroom mixture and cook for 5 mins. Combine with white sauce and stir well. Pour mixture into casserole dish. Cover with cracker crumbs and top with grated cheese. bake at 350 for 20 mins or until golden brown.


----------

